# Do you know what Breed my pony could be?



## xxIsabellaxx (Apr 4, 2011)

We got him as a birthday gift for my sister and we don't know what he is. he was supposed to be a mini horse but he's 46" which is to tall for a mini.


----------



## Chirpy (Apr 4, 2011)

This is a total guess but he sure looks like he has Shetland pony in there.

It could still be a mini... just a 'too big' of mini.


----------



## xxIsabellaxx (Apr 4, 2011)

Chirpy said:
			
		

> This is a total guess but he sure looks like he has Shetland pony in there.
> 
> It could still be a mini... just a 'too big' of mini.


Thanks for the guess. I've always thought he was a Shetland.


----------



## chickadee (Apr 6, 2011)

Looks Shetland, he's definitely not a full miniature horse, way too tall. He could be a mini/pony cross even...

Here's my registered Shetland for comparison. They look alike


----------



## xxIsabellaxx (Apr 7, 2011)

chickadee said:
			
		

> Looks Shetland, he's definitely not a full miniature horse, way too tall. He could be a mini/pony cross even...
> 
> Here's my registered Shetland for comparison. They look alike
> 
> ...


Thanks! They do look alot alike. Emmett is about 46" tall.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm guessing shetland. Either way he's a cutie pie!


----------



## Ariel301 (May 1, 2011)

Looks like a Shetland to me.


----------



## hannahbanana3 (May 19, 2011)

I would say Shetland or shetland mix possibly. Hes soooo cute though


----------



## Double T (May 22, 2011)

If he's 46" tall, he's a Shetland or taller (can't remember where they cut their height off at).  Mini's are a height breed, and anything over 38" is not considered a mini, but a Shetland. BUT this can get tricky in that a Shetland is considered a breed, so they are supposed to have papers to be considered one (but you can have grade ones too, lol), but if a Shetland is under 38" you can double register them as a mini also. lol Cute little thing though and congrads.


----------

